# Endian Firewall Problem



## franz007 (16. Juli 2006)

Ich habe jetzt eine Endian Firewall (2.0), funktioniert auch alles gut. Das Problem ist dass sie sich nicht automatisch aktiviert nachdem sie gebootet hat sondern ich muss das manuell per Web-Interface machen. Dh ich kann erst ins Internet wenn ich mich eingeloggt und aktivieren gedrückt habe.

Ich möchte eigentlich nur dass sie sich nach dem booten automatisch aktiviert.

Weiß jemand ob es da eine Einstellung gibt (hab keine gefunden) oder einen Befehl um das ganze per shell zu machen. Diesen könnte man ja dann beim Starten am Schluss ausführen lassen (obwohl ich als linux Neuling auch nicht weiß wie man das macht)


----------

